# High Court test for Ocean Crown salvage award



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> THE second-highest salvage award ever published under Lloyd’s Open Form is headed for the UK High Court, Lloyd’s List has learned.
> 
> Lloyd’s appeal arbitrator John Reeder QC earlier this year increased the award for the salvage two years ago of the bulk carrier Ocean Crown and its cargo to $40.7m, according to do***ents seen by Lloyd’s List.
> 
> ...


http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/news/high-court-test-for-ocean-crown-salvage-award/20017674255.htm


----------

